# Any Mechanics On Here



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

does anyone know what tools i need to service my wifes corsa? i would like if possible, to go and buy a kit with everything in it, so i don't lose anything (which i have a habit of doing unless i have a place to put it)

any suggestions??? and where from??

cheers lads.....

shawn


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

What service are you doing?

Oil, Filters etc? Or something more interesting?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> What service are you doing?
> 
> Oil, Filters etc? Or something more interesting?


just routine service.....10,000 mile service, dont think i could manage more then that.....oh and fit a multi-change cd system!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't know about the first bit but thinking about the CD.

Strikes me it would be better in the long run to get a normal radio/cd with a MP3 input.

My 710 has her MP3 with her entire CD collection on it (thanks to some 'ripping' advice here a few weeks ago).

When the new car arrives it has a auxiliary input so we will have all her cd's at her fingertips


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

The correct drain plug tool

oil filter remover the end clamp type is better than a strap

plug socket if you are doing the spark plugs (unless it's a diesel)

basic socket set

a couple of screwdrivers phillips and flat blade

something to catch the oil

jack and axles stand if you can

wheel brace or breaker bar if you are going to take the wheels off.

something to lay on, cardboard or laying down board

pilers might be needed

if you are just wiring into the existing head you unit or fitting a new head unit and multi changer in the boot.

Head unit removal keys

Adapter plug (if needed)

electrical tape for securing the CD cable to existing wiring under the trim

drill

self tapping screws to mount the auto changer (normally supplied)

side cutters

Might have missed something, but it's been awhile since I've actually had to think about it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> The correct drain plug tool
> 
> oil filter remover the end clamp type is better than a strap
> 
> ...


nice one mate.....now......where to buy from...........


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rondeco said:


> Is it a late Corsa ? , if it has a factory fitted radio/cassette player a multi cd changer may have been an option , on my 406 the loom for the changer was already in place so I just had to buy one , secure it and plug it in .
> 
> If it's diesel new air and fuel filters are a must .


no its a 'V' plate and its a petrol


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rondeco said:


> Is it a late Corsa ? , if it has a factory fitted radio/cassette player a multi cd changer may have been an option , on my 406 the loom for the changer was already in place so I just had to buy one , secure it and plug it in .
> 
> If it's diesel new air and fuel filters are a must .


no its a 'V' plate and its a petrol


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Where to buy. Well all my stuff is Snap On, from when did Bentley and Rolls Royce restoration for a living. However your local Halfords or Tool mecharant should be able to relieve you of your money and supply you with the kit.

When you are doing the oil, don't forget a new sump sealing ring, if the Corsa has one. It's a cooper washer that gets deformed when you tighten the drain plug back up. Saves the annoying drip you'll get if you don't remember it.

Where are you getting the parts from?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What's all this to do with servicing a Corset? - arrgh!







All I do is try to take 'em off, pair of scissors maybe?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like a theraputic way to spend a couple of hours.

Hope you don't need to change the serpentine (cam) belt though. Tried to do that on my sister's Corsa once, needed to release another pulley to get at the belt, but the bolt was so damn tight it needed an impact-wrench to shift it.

Have fun. No one can accuse you of owning a Breitling when you come in covered in oil with the skin taken off of half your knuckles.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> Have fun. No one can accuse you of owning a Breitling when you come in covered in oil with the skin taken off of half your knuckles.










The only Breitling in the village!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> Where to buy. Well all my stuff is Snap On, from when did Bentley and Rolls Royce restoration for a living. However your local Halfords or Tool mecharant should be able to relieve you of your money and supply you with the kit.
> 
> When you are doing the oil, don't forget a new sump sealing ring, if the Corsa has one. It's a cooper washer that gets deformed when you tighten the drain plug back up. Saves the annoying drip you'll get if you don't remember it.
> 
> Where are you getting the parts from?


got all the bits off a mate.....works for the firm that supplies the stuff to a well known service center.......Â£40 the lot


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you can get decent tools a lot cheaper than halfords. try people like machine mart, partco LSUK etc etc. but for just getting a sump plug, filter and plugs done it would be a lot cheaper to borrow them off a mate.

if your only looking at an engine service then oil and plugs, poss air filter and alternator belt, and that should do really.

When was it's last cam belt change though? if that breaks can be mega bucks.

btw you can't just put your waste oil in the wheelie bin these days but your local council recycling centre (what we used to call "the tip") will have facilities to dispose of it (or save it mix it 50 / 50 with creosote and do the shed with it







)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yep....needs a cambelt change......i'll have a look at the sites mentioned. i'll let you know on sunday how i get on!!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

would this do the job????


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Probably

can't remember off the top of my head but you may find some "torx" screws (the 6 pointed star ones) but you can normally get a flat blade to work unless they are mega tight.

also an oil filter wrench might be needed (if the old trick of smashing a screwdriver through doesn't work) I have a cheap chain type that I bought for Â£1 and has not failed yet.


----------

